# Crested Gecko burying himself



## johnho83 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

is it normal for a crested gecko to bury himself in the substrane? I know the temperature dropped in his vav. Do they do this to keep warm?


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

We've noticed this too. I don't think it's as much to do with warmth as trying to find cover. If you've not provided enough places to hide so that they are fully hidden, they'll bury themselves.. I think that's what it is.

We've recently got a new viv and haven't decked it out with enough hiding places yet, so at the moment he's burying himself.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

johnho83 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> is it normal for a crested gecko to bury himself in the substrane? I know the temperature dropped in his vav. Do they do this to keep warm?


This might also be down to low humidity. So its burying itself to absorbe moisture from the soil.....what is the humidty like.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Liam17 said:


> This might also be down to low humidity. So its burying itself to absorbe moisture from the soil.....what is the humidty like.


I think this is more likely to be the right answer, Thought id just lost one of mine when getting another one out but the little bugger had dived under the moss, It then proceeded to jump out of its viv just to really piss me off


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm not really sure it is something to do with humity


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

i used to see my cresties do this, sometimes now they bury themselves under leaf litter but most often they'll sleep tangled up in the upper branches of the ficus where their completely exposed


----------



## bushy515 (Apr 11, 2009)

are you sure its not a a female laying eggs??


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

i had a male who had a very well planted viv however enjoyed digging, i guess it just feels goooooood


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

did u never make mud pies when your where a kid using a spoon?? lol.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

you probably dont have enough foliage and hides thats why hes burrowing.


----------



## crestie101 (Apr 29, 2009)

*moisture*

make sure its humid inside, in the wild there humidity is high throught most of the year

from around 73 percent to 83

most likly digging for moisture , 

unless of course its a female burying eggs


----------

